
Show HN: A simple colorful project to generate HEX, RGB and HSL colors - nof1000
http://colovely.nofach.com/#
======
orthecreedence
Seems to not be working (Windows 7 x64, Chrome 49.0.2623.87). I clicked just
about everywhere I could on the page and nothing happens.

~~~
nof1000
Hit space!

